# مساعدة في العزم و السرعة و القوة و التسارع....



## hajji81 (15 يناير 2010)

لماذا نجد سيارات لها نفس السعة مع انه احداها 6 سلندر و الاخرى 4 سلندر
اليس هذا معناه ان لهما نفس العزم
كيف يحسب العزم وماهي العوامل المؤثرة على العزم
لماذا نجد سيارات ذات سعة و قوة حصانية عالية لكنها ليست سريعة مقارنة مع سيارات اقل سعة و قوة
ماهي العوامل المؤثرة بالسرعة و التسارع بالتفصيل
عندي استفسارين : 
1. هل ممكن تكون سعة المحرك سبب رئيسي في زيادة العزم أو عدد الأحصنة

2. الازيرا 235 حصان في 6000 دورة في الدقيقة والعزم 31 كغم .م في 3500 دورة في الدقيقة
الاوريون 268 حصان في6200 دورة في الدقيقة والعزم 34.3 كغم.م في 4700 دورة في الدقيقة
لو تكرمت تشرح لي الفرق بينهما او مميزات كل منهما
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hajji81 (16 يناير 2010)

اذا عندي سيارة من نوع معين وان العزم الاعظمي لها هو عند 4000 دورة
فمثلا اذا اردت ان اعرف العزم عند 4500 دورة او 5000 دورة او اي رقم
مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن للتعاون


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل hajji81 



> لماذا نجد سيارات لها نفس السعة مع انه احداها 6 سلندر و الاخرى 4 سلندر


 *السعة =**π*X* r2 *X* Lxn *
*r ** = نصف قط الاسطوانة *
*L ** = طول المشوار (المسافة التى يقطعها المكبس من ن.م.س –الي ن.م.ع)*
*n** = عدد الاسطوانات *

*من هنا يتضح اجابة السؤال : فإذا كان نصف قطر وطول المشوار لاسطوانات المحرك 6 سلندر أقل من مثيلاتها في المحرك 4 سلندر فيمكن ان نجد ان لهما نفس السعة .*



> *2*. هل ممكن تكون سعة المحرك سبب رئيسي في زيادة العزم أو عدد الأحصنة


 *b.h.p = plAn *X* no.of cylinders *​ *b.h.p = brake horse power*​ *p = meaneffective pressure*​ *l = length of stroke *​ *A= cross section area of cylinder *​ *n = no. of working strokes/min*​ *- من القانون المبين لحساب القدرة ، يتضح أن السعة والتي هي (**lA **) تدخل في حساب القدرة ، فكلما زادت السعة زادت القدرة .*

*3**- أما العزم وعلاقته بالسعة ، وكيف يحسب العزم وماهي العوامل المؤثرة على العزم:*
*b.h.p = 2 NT/4500= plAn/4500*​ *T = plAn/2πN*​ *N= r.p.m of crankshaft*​ *كما تلاحظ ان العزم والقدرة الحصانية بينهما تناسب بحيث لو مثلتهما علي رسم بياني في مقابل (**r.p.m **) سيتماثل المنحنيان .*
*والعزم ليس بالقيمة الهامة في المقارنة بين المحركات ولكنه مهم بالنسبة للسائق .*
*ومن القانون نلاحظ تأثر العزم بالسعة مثل القدرة .*
*- والقانون يبين كيفية حساب العزم ، وأيضا يبين العوامل المؤثرة عليه زيادة ونقصا .*

*4**- اذا عندي سيارة من نوع معين وان العزم الاعظمي لها هو عند 4000 دورة**فمثلا اذا اردت ان اعرف العزم عند 4500 دورة او 5000 دورة او اي رقم.*

*يمكنك استخدام الصيغة التالية :*
*T = 716 p/N*​ *P= b.h.p*​ *N= r.p.m of crank shaft*​ 
*5- ماهي العوامل المؤثرة بالسرعة و التسارع بالتفصيل؟*
*- العلاقة بين عدد لفات المحرك ، وسرعة السيارة :*
*N/V = 2.65G/r*​ *V in km/hour*​ *r in meter*​ *G = overall gear ratio = (g.r x a.r)*​ *g.r = gearbox gear ratio*​ *a.r = back axle ratio *​ *r = radius of tyre in meter*​ 
*-**السرعة والتسارع :*
*-**عند اي سرعة فإن الفرق بين القدرة المتاحة والقدرة المطلوبة للسيارة تعطي القدرة الزائدة والتى يمكن ان تستخدم للتسارع او للجر عند صعود مرتفع ، او تتقاسمها العوامل المختلفة من مقاومة وتسارع وصعود .*
*-**ويتوقف التسارع علي مجموعة كبيرة من العوامل منها : *
*-**القدرة الفرملية *
*-**عدد لفات المحرك *
*-**) وزن السيارة الفعال **Effective weight of the vehicle)*
*-**جهد الجر (**F**) (**Tractive effort**) فعندما يكون (**F>R**) اي جهد الجر اكبر من المقاومة الكلية في الطريق فإن جهد الجر الزائد يستخدم في التعجيل .*
*-** ) كفاءة نظام النقل **Overall transmission efficiency)*
*-**نصف قطر الاطارات *
*-**ويحكم هذه العناصر مجموعة من العلاقات والقوانين .*
أخي الفاضل(hajji81) أرجو أن أكون قد اجبت علي بعض ما سألت ، وان تكون الاجابات واضحة .



*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## hajji81 (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور على كل حال لكن لم تجيبني على سؤال 2


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 يناير 2010)

> . الازيرا 235 حصان في 6000 دورة في الدقيقة والعزم 31 كغم .م في 3500 دورة في الدقيقة
> الاوريون 268 حصان في6200 دورة في الدقيقة والعزم 34.3 كغم.م في 4700 دورة في الدقيقة


اذا كان هذا هو السؤال المقصود ،فقد أجبتك أخي الفاضل لكن عليك أن تطبق القوانين المعطاه لتستخرج المعلومات المطلوبة بحسب المعطيات التى قدمتها .
فإذا اردت المقارنة بين قدرة كل منهما فاحسب قدرة الثاني عند سرعة الاول ، واذا اردت المقارنة بين العزمين فاحسب عزم الثاني عند سرعة الاول ايضا ، وهو أمر سهل اذا قرأت القوانين المعطاة بأناة .ولن تستطيع استخراج اكثر من هذا بحسب المعطيات التى قدمتها ، اما اذا اردت مقارنة اكثر فعليك معرفة نسبة الانضغاط في كل منهما او الضغط المتوسط في كل منهما فهم الاكثر دقة في المقارنة ، وايضا هذا يمكن استخراجه من القوانين المذكورة بعد معرفة بقية العناصر في القانون ، ولمزيد المقارنة يجب ان تقارن بين بقية العناصر كنوع عمود الكامات ، وعدد الصمات ، وغير ذلك ،والله الموفق


----------

